# Deciphering Makita's 18V tools



## Dave88LX (Nov 10, 2011)

Looking at possibly the LXT211 ($279) or LXT239 ($329). There is also the LXT218 (~$299)

LXT211 = LXDT04Z impact driver & LXPH01Z hammer drill
LXT239 = LXDT08Z impact driver & LXPH05Z hammer drill
LXT218 = LXDT04Z imapct driver & LXPH03Z hammer drill

There is also the LXDT06 and LXDT01 impact driver, but I can get a much better deal in a kit. (linked to 'Z' tool-only pages)

Spec-wise, they all look darn near the same; having some difficulty deciphering their models.

Thanks!
- Dave


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

What is it you plan on doing with the tool?
Are you a DIY, Pro?


----------



## Dave88LX (Nov 10, 2011)

DIY toolwhore. Someone who has made the mistake of buying cheap junk in the past. I don't mind paying for quality stuff.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

A couple of things I do when trying to decide on a tool is go on Amazon, bring up the tool then look at the reviews at the bottom.
I also check on CPO Tool to see if I can find the same tool that's been factory reconditioned for far less money.
All the rebuilt tools I've bought from them looked like brand new and worked perfect.


----------



## woodworkbykirk (Sep 25, 2011)

id avoid amazon's review. you dont know what the skill level of the person using the tool is doing the review.. your better off going to finehomebuilding.com or toolsofthetrade

as for makitas drills.. some of them are the exact same only they get a different letter in the model number based on whos selling it or what else comes in the kit. currently i only know of 3 models available, one is the compact model that uses slim pack batteries, the lxt model and the bx model which is brushless. i have the most readily available model but dont have it in front of me to check the number


----------



## Dave88LX (Nov 10, 2011)

I know the 'Z' denotes tool only, no battery etc. 

I didn't find Amazon reviews to be too useful this time, but that is partly due to Makita keeping the kit name the same (211, 218), but replacing the models of the two tools that come with it. You don't know if the review is for the older or newer tool model. I think that's silly.

I do see that the LXT239 has the LXDT08 driver which is the brushless series. Do I need it? No, so, that's probably the one I will get. :huh:


----------



## Dave88LX (Nov 10, 2011)

Ended up getting the LXT239. Home Depot was running a misleading display. Makita is offering a select tool or battery with the purchase of one of their combo kits. Well HD had a big display set up for the free tool, with the LXT239 front and center. Went to ring out, and the deal wouldn't work. Upon closer inspection, the deal is only for the cheaper LXT211, not the more expensive LXT239 (which I think is ridiculous). The woman working offered to give me $50 off the additional tool though if I wanted it, so I thought that was pretty nice of her.

http://www.makitausa.com/en-us/Modules/Promotions/FreeBatteryBareTool201302/


----------



## bee-man (Jul 11, 2008)

Wow, $50 off is a great deal. Maybe I'll try that too


----------



## koziolekmateok (Jun 22, 2013)

I always go for quality first mate. No use in being cheap when you are investing in DIY projects where you would probably still save money anyway. I have found some great reviews here *http://www.bestcombokitsonline.com* to make your choice easier.


----------

